# keeping chameleons together?



## snakes4me (Aug 19, 2007)

hi, i am posting for a friend who wants to keep chameleons, and she did a google search on keeping more than one in an enclosure but theres lots of arguments about it. i just wanted to know all your opinuins about it. thanks


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

What type of chameleon? 
For yemens, it's generally reckoned not to keep males with other lizards, especially not other males, although some people will quite happily keep a male / female pair together if the viv is large enough. Females are easier to keep together, but again need plenty of space.


----------



## Jordb543 (Jan 25, 2008)

we kept a male and a female together till recently, sadly the female passed away, we had a large enough flexarium, and provided 2 basking spots, and they tended to swap spots all the time, but coz they wernt togehter when we got them (we added the female later) ther was a bit of aggression for a week or two mainly from the female, she gave the male a nasty bites and he had to lose a quarter of his tail lol, but after that ter was no problems.

they will breed so if i was u id provide an egglaying site all the time, that way if she is pregnant and u dnt realise ther wont be any problems hopefully lol,


----------



## snakes4me (Aug 19, 2007)

thanks for the replies. i dont no what type she wants but probably something basic. maybe yemens i think, not to sure.thanks


----------



## the chameleon man (Jan 31, 2008)

*anti social*

generally chameleons are anti social lizards, they dont even like theyre own reflection if you keep them in a glass viv...
but a male and female of veiled`s, oustalets, jacksons, johnsons,panther and pygmies chameleons......these will all live happily together if there is enough space and they`ll breed to..
there is a few more species but these are the ones that are readily availble to purchase..
please do your homework on the care of these lizards as the care vary from lizard to lizard....


----------



## snakes4me (Aug 19, 2007)

thanks chameleon man. ill tell my friend and ill ask her to sign up here for more info. thanks


----------



## pamsywamsy1234 (Dec 30, 2008)

hi i was told by the petshop that you could keep 2 female veiled chams together but reading this im starting to wonder i would like another 1 .


----------



## EvilMunky (Mar 18, 2008)

Its all about space i guess. I mean they must live in relatively close quarters in the wild.

Obviously not a good idea to mix the type of chammy and two males in a small enclosure wouldnt be great.


----------



## Mr P (Jul 29, 2008)

I wouldn't keep the Chameleons together at all. Reasons why? You may find, either of them may dominate the other in some way, bringing stress to the dominated cham, where it will most likely not eat as well it could be when housed on its own. The majority of chameleons are solitary animals, so therefore keeping them in seperate vivs would be advised for best results.


----------



## KnD Plant (Jan 2, 2009)

haha where was all of you when i had this topic!! i was getting slated for a topic like this haha you can keep them together if your setup is big enough and set up right! i have 3 living together and they never hide from each other. 

you see this topic may get out of hand as people do not like to see chams living together because its what they have been told or read up on and is partly true.

when i first got chams i was more of the type that cant just have one.... but then the rep shop told us to have 2 as females not really to be house alone due to getting egg bound if they dont have a male to stimulate them (but you can house them alone and they can still lay eggs this was just what i was told at the time). lol so we got 2 then few more months down the line we gets another because they love to make love so much and adding another female help fix the problem. they all eat at the same time (so funny) and sometimes they even fall asleep next to each other. i have no domination in my viv they all seem to wonder around the viv happily and i dont have a flexi coz my house gets coldish....

well i say you can house them together going by my exp aslong as the set up is up to scratch and that they all are roughly at the same age size etc etc...

i have yemans in a trio and panthers as a pair in wooden vivs.

like the cham man said..... do your homework first.


----------



## RALFERS08 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Im not gonna get involved in this one again!!:lol2: *
*But i just wanted to say to Jordb543 if you think its so funny that your female was attacking your male and he lost some of his tail then you are a complete idiot :bash: please grow up and also buy a dictionary to help you spell!!! We all love our reptiles however we choose to house them there is no place on here for idiots who dont!!*


----------

